# Custom Rack for (5) 75G tanks



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Howdy Folks, 

Looking for idea's here on how to design and build a 2x4 rack for (5) 75G tanks.

I want to keep at least three tanks at eye level with the other two below but slightly pulled out, think of what stairs look like from the side, I'm also thinking of designing the stand to be a "V" shape for added stability and a smaller foot print, as the tanks will be accesable 360 dergrees. These are "fishroom" tanks so don't have to be 100% perfect. But I wanted to hear from others for feedback on my idea and possibly new idea's.

Lastly, if anyone is interested in helping me with this project, I am willing to pay in pizza/beer and a round of high fives !!

Update - (30) premium 2x4's arrive tomorrow...


----------

